# Rubber Boa or Sand Boa?



## Brendan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah I have a spare 10 gallon tank and I'd like to get a snake.

My options are the Rubber Boa and the Kenyan Sand Boa (male).

WHICH WOULD YOU PERSONALLY RECOMMEND???

I did some research and found out that the Rubber Boa does well on room temperature, so that would save me from buying a heat source which is great. 

Question, does the Sand Boa release musk? Also, when snakes release musk, do they aim for your eyes specifically?


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Jan 29, 2008)

The only thing I would put in a 10 gallon is maybe a garter snake. When you get into constrictors I wouldn't settle for anything smaller than a 20L, even for juveniles.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually rubber boas and male sand boas can be kept in 10 gallon tanks. Lots of people from this forum told me and if you research you'll read up that they can.


----------



## Takumaku (Jan 29, 2008)

This sounds like your first snake, so I'll recommend the sand boa (assumption: kenyan or roughscale, johnii are too large for 10g) over the rubber boa.  I have all 4 species and all are great snakes, but the rubber boa is more of an intermediate snake than a beginner specie.

Rubber boas will eat less since they are from a colder climate and are more prone to fasting and/or eating on a less predictable schedule.  The latter reason is why I wouldn't recommend a rubber boa.


----------



## OldHag (Jan 29, 2008)

Rubberboas can have issues with feeding. Ive had many of them and they are a bit more ornery about what they eat than the sandies. Like Takumaku said they need to be at about 70 degrees at the hottest. 

Sand boas are wonderful. Yes a male can be kept in a 10 gal tank. They like about 90 on their hot side.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 29, 2008)

Do kenyan sand boas release musk?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 29, 2008)

Brendan said:


> Also, when snakes release musk, do they aim for your eyes specifically?


Snakes are not skunks, they cannot "aim" anything. It is released directly on the limbs of a predator that picks them up, through physical contact. http://www.reptileforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1861

I'm pretty sure that pythons and boas do not musk.


----------



## Takumaku (Jan 29, 2008)

Brendan said:


> Do kenyan sand boas release musk?


Unlike most colubrids, boas (in general) do not musk.


----------



## ChondroGirl (Jan 30, 2008)

I love them both!  Neither musk, both are gentle, but rubber boas stay smaller.  I know my rubber boas always hid during the day, but came out to play in the evening.  They enjoyed playing in their water bowl and liked to blow bubbles.  They did occasionally skip meals, but not for long.  Sand boas stay hidden most of the time.  That doesn't really matter, though, if you are going to take them out to hold them pretty often anyway.  Both are good pets.


----------



## Brian F. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not to complicate your decision, but rosy boas make excellent pet species as well.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## OldHag (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a rubber boa that would musk anyone and everyone.  There is ALWAYS exceptions to every rule. That is the ONLY boa that has ever done that that I have owned.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 31, 2008)

reading this thread makes me really want a rubber boa! Except I don't think its possible to get one, with California laws being as they are... Oh well. Anyways, good luck figuring out what to get, Brendan.


----------



## TheyCallMeFish (Mar 15, 2008)

*Rubber Boa*

"I cant sell you a rubber boa".
But i can give you the one i found today if you still want one.
it is free if you can come get it.
it is full grown.
If any one wants it they can have it.
OR IT WILL BE FOOD FOR MY MONIITOR


----------



## dtknow (Mar 15, 2008)

Where is Fish and Game when you need them? :wall: :wall:


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Mar 15, 2008)

TheyCallMeFish said:


> If any one wants it they can have it.
> OR IT WILL BE FOOD FOR MY MONIITOR


Just joined AB, first post, and you posted this? I'm calling troll. Troll or someone we don't really want or need on this forum.


----------

